# Falla lavadora samsung wa11u3 gira en un solo sentido



## querubin (Mar 27, 2012)

falla lavadora samsung WA11U3 al pulsar el panel de control realizas los cambios como por ejemplo el nivel de agua, programa a usar,etc centrifuga normal, pero al momento de lavar el tambor solo gira en un sentido y querer hacer el cambio de giro presenta un ruido que podria ser
Atte
querubin


----------



## ramonche (Jun 7, 2012)

Lo más probable es que sea el capacitor que lleva entre los embobinados, prueba a conectar un foco (bombillo o lámpara) en las terminales que van a cada uno de los embobinados el que encienda es el que funciona y el que no enciende es el que está fallando


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2012)

Ummm , si gira hacia un lado no creo que sea tema de capacitor o bobinados , muchas lavadores utilizan un relé para hacer el cambio de giro , apuntale a ese.

Aunque probarle un capacitor nuevo tampoco estaría mal 

Saludos !


----------



## plarenas (Jun 7, 2012)

mira esta falla puede ser por 3 motivos:

1.falla en el controlador.... poco probable
2.falla en el motor de sincronismo....medianamente probable
3.falla en el mecanismo.......muy probable

le puedes sacar la tapa posterior y fijarte si el motor de sincronismo funciona y se contrae y no cambia el sentido y hace ruido, las opciones uno y dos quedan descartadas por lo que te queda solo comprar otro mecanismo y cambiarlo. No intentes repararlo porque va a ser una perdida de tiempo porque lo mas seguro que te quede filtrando agua.


----------



## ramonche (Jun 7, 2012)

Checa si los bobinados del motor se energizan mediante un relevador o un triac y de ser posible checa estos elementos, para probar los bobinados energiza cada bobinado con un cable conectado directamente a los 110 o 220 voltios y en el que intercalas un foco en serie.
Si los bobinados se energizan y gira hacia los dos lados es señal de que muy probablemente el triac o relevador correspondiente a ese embobinado está fallando


----------



## plarenas (Jun 7, 2012)

ramonche dijo:


> Checa si los bobinados del motor se energizan mediante un relevador o un triac y de ser posible checa estos elementos, para probar los bobinados energiza cada bobinado con un cable conectado directamente a los 110 o 220 voltios y en el que intercalas un foco en serie.
> Si los bobinados se energizan y gira hacia los dos lados es señal de que muy probablemente el triac o relevador correspondiente a ese embobinado está fallando



no creo que sea el motor porque si centrifuga bien esta bueno, ademas los motores siempre giran en un sentido el cambio de giro lo hace el mecanismo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 8, 2012)

plarenas dijo:


> mira esta falla puede ser por 3 motivos:
> 
> 1.falla en el controlador.... poco probable
> 2.falla en el motor de sincronismo....medianamente probable
> ...



Amigo, a que le llamas motor de sincronismo?.





plarenas dijo:


> no creo que sea el motor porque si centrifuga bien esta bueno, ademas los motores siempre giran en un sentido el cambio de giro lo hace el mecanismo.



Amigo, los motores de este tipo poseen doble devanado, es decir baja y alta velocidad. Puede que se daña uno de ellos, por lo tanto la otra velocidad no se vera afectada.

Sobre el cambio de giro dependera del sistema, si es electrico se realiza cambiando el punto de alimentacion del condensador de desfase.


----------



## plarenas (Jun 8, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, a que le llamas motor de sincronismo?.
> 
> el "mecanismo" es el que va conectado al motor mediante una correa este a travez de una palanca conecta o desconecta del movimiento y controla el sentido de giro del tambor,  también dependiendo del modelo hay un pequeño motor con una piola de acero u otro material que se contrae para activar esa palanca (ah también hay de tipo solenoide) a este en mi país se le llama "motor de sincronismo" es controlado por la lavadora dependiendo de la parte del programa que este ejecutando.
> 
> ...



seguramente tienes razon y alguna lavadora lo tenga, eso yo lo desconozco pero las que he visto hacen el cambio de forma mecánica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2012)

Supongo que se refiere a motor de sincronismo , al que llevan los programadores mecánicos para hacer el proceso de inversión de marcha y de avance (timer)

Sostengo que si lava hacia un lado , el motor está bien y seguramente el capacitor también , voto por el relé inversor si es programador electrónico , o alguno de los contactos si es reloj electromecánico.

Saludos !


----------



## plarenas (Jun 8, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Supongo que se refiere a motor de sincronismo , al que llevan los programadores mecánicos para hacer el proceso de inversión de marcha y de avance (timer)
> 
> Sostengo que si lava hacia un lado , el motor está bien y seguramente el capacitor también , voto por el relé inversor si es programador electrónico , o alguno de los contactos si es reloj electromecánico.
> 
> Saludos !



es lo que habia indicado mas arriba.........


Es el "mecanismo" es el que va conectado al motor mediante una correa este a travez de una palanca conecta o desconecta del movimiento y controla el sentido de giro del tambor, también dependiendo del modelo hay un pequeño motor con una piola de acero u otro material que se contrae para activar esa palanca (ah también hay de tipo solenoide) a este en mi país se le llama "motor de sincronismo" es controlado por la lavadora dependiendo de la parte del programa que este ejecutando.


----------



## arpa1991 (Jun 10, 2012)

que tal,  tal vez tu falla es mecanica y no electronica, yo siento que es la transmision, ese tipo de transmisiones lleban un vendix.....que a veces se oxida si la lavadora esta filtrando agua.....


----------



## lcfv64 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hola amigos... a mi me ha pasado este mismo problema de que solo gira hacia un lado cuando esta lavando....solo me gira en sentido contrario hacia donde centrifuga, osea en sentido anti horario... aun no tengo claridad de como funciona el mecanismo solo se que hay un resorte que se contrae o expande dependiendo hacia donde este girando el piñón de pasta dentado... Observo que cuando gira el agitador que es la parte inferior del tambor y es la que genera las corrientes de agua dentro de este, en sentido anti horario el piñón de pasta gira produciendo un ruido cuando se salta el diente que va conectado al freno, luego al intentar girar en el otro sentido (horario) el piñón dentado se bloquea con el diente del freno como debe ser, pero se frena el eje impidiendo el movimiento del agitador, antes no pasaba esto,entonces si alguien sabe que puede estar pasando les agradecería su ayuda.


----------



## plarenas (Sep 17, 2013)

lcfv64 dijo:


> Hola amigos... a mi me ha pasado este mismo problema de que solo gira hacia un lado cuando esta lavando....solo me gira en sentido contrario hacia donde centrifuga, osea en sentido anti horario... aun no tengo claridad de como funciona el mecanismo solo se que hay un resorte que se contrae o expande dependiendo hacia donde este girando el piñón de pasta dentado... Observo que cuando gira el agitador que es la parte inferior del tambor y es la que genera las corrientes de agua dentro de este, en sentido anti horario el piñón de pasta gira produciendo un ruido cuando se salta el diente que va conectado al freno, luego al intentar girar en el otro sentido (horario) el piñón dentado se bloquea con el diente del freno como debe ser, pero se frena el eje impidiendo el movimiento del agitador, antes no pasaba esto,entonces si alguien sabe que puede estar pasando les agradecería su ayuda.



es casi seguro que es el mecanismo, pruebalo con la mano es un sistema mecanico


----------



## pampas (Sep 17, 2013)

lcfv64, esa falla es mecanismo de trasmision, em taller hemos cambiado esa pieza en muchas lavadoras con la misma falla.


----------



## lcfv64 (Sep 17, 2013)

Con la mano ya probé el mecanismo y sirve normal.... Ya observando con mayor detenimiento el funcionamiento del sistema, cuando esta en el ciclo de lavado el agitador se mueve normal, pero al parecer el problema radica en que el tambor también alcanza a moverse un poco debido al peso de la ropa y del agua que lleva una inercia... y analizando este no debería moverse... el tambor debería estar completamente frenado por el mecanismo del freno cuando esta en ciclo de lavado.....al moverse el tambor en sentido anti horario causa que se comprima el resorte enganchando al piñón dentado de pasta y así bloqueando el giro en sentido horario, esto es el sistema resorte piñón funcionando al revés...en ves del piñón contraer al resorte, pasa que el resortes comprime y mueve el piñón.... esto solo se desbloquea cuando se acciona la guaya que mueve el mecanismo de freno para dejar el tambor libre para el centrifugado....... entonces encuentro que el problema puede ser en la falla del freno del mecanismo.

Sera que en este caso tendrá algún arreglo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2013)

Alguno tienen un pequeño mecanismo eléctrico que hace el cambio , no se el tuyo ?


----------



## lcfv64 (Sep 17, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Alguno tienen un pequeño mecanismo eléctrico que hace el cambio , no se el tuyo ?



pero ese mecanismo es el que desactiva el freno para centrifugar... el problema mio esta es en el ciclo de lavado... el centrifugado trabaja bien


----------



## Fernando123 (Sep 18, 2013)

cambiale el piñon dentado que la maquina volvera a funcionar, es una falla que ocure mucho en las lavaropas eletrolux y por lo que e visto poseen el mecanismo de lavado bastante parecidos.
Es una piesa semejante a la imagen que adjunto abajo





saludos.


----------

